# Unable to Host StarCraft game!!!!!



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

AHHHH!! this has been an ongoing problem for me forever! I always try to fix it then give up and try again a couple months later.!

I cannot host games on starcraft because it says that my latency is too high when someone tries to join my games!

I understand it has something to do with port forwarding but i have NO idea how to use port forwarding!

Will someone please lead me through the steps and make it possible for me to Host games on StarCraft!!

Thanks


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I can helpbut one of the most important things to know when doing port forwarding-what is the make and models of both your modem and router?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

well i am using a Mac Airport Extreme on a Lenovo running windows xp


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the Airport Extreme your router? Are you using a Mac?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

the airport extreme is my wireless router because there are 2 macs in my family. BUT i use a PC running XP


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a guide for your router.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah ive been to that page before!
it shows directions for my router BUT on a MAC!
I am using Windows and that link does not help me at all!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok.
Go to start>run. Type cmd, and try putting the default gateway address in the web browser. What screen do you see?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Failed to Connect
Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 10.0.1.1.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try having you open the ports on a Mac but still have the IP address being the XP computer.

Does the site load on the Mac?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Safari can't open the page.

I tried both the IP Address and the Default Gateway of my XP Computer.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

You are directly connected to the router right?
Try a factory reset of the router. Take a paper clip, and push in the reset button for about 10-15 seconds. That will reset all things that have been set in the router, including passwords, network key (WEP, WPA etc.), time etc. Then try entering the default gateway back in.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you are not connected directly, try connecting to the ethernet ports with a straight-through cable and see if you can connect that way. My other thought is that you have MAC address filters.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

the paper clip method was unsuccessful, and i will try using an ethernet cable as soon as i can find one.

im thinking about giving up on this airport because it has been giving me problems ever since my family got it. we cant even password protect it because then i am unable to join the network due to hexadecimal characters and such.

do you think getting a non-mac router would solve my problems?

i want to be able to port forward to speed up my torrent downloading and gain the capability of hosting games on star craft.

if there is any other way to do that then let me know.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

If buying another router, make sure it is Mac compatible, since you said there are Macs in your house.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

yah itll be some time before i get around to doing that, but thanks.

its too bad that i came out so unlucky.

hmmmmm oh well.

thanks for all your help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

urocksam5 said:


> the paper clip method was unsuccessful, and i will try using an ethernet cable as soon as i can find one.
> 
> im thinking about giving up on this airport because it has been giving me problems ever since my family got it. we cant even password protect it because then i am unable to join the network due to hexadecimal characters and such.
> 
> ...


a router is a router, no matter what computer you have. The security of a router is not different either so it could be a configuration issue.

As for the torrent downloading, we do not help with that per the site rules.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you push the paper clip in for long enough?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

how long is long enough?
It turned off. I think.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

15 seconds.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

NOO LUCK with the paper clip method once again. I held it in for longer than 15 seconds.

Are we all out of ideas?

I just wanted to be able to host games on StarCraft. haha.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well if you did the reset, but did not configure your router... then it would not work 

on the other hand, to confirm do you have any other firewalls, or internet suites?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes. I have Norton Antivirus and I believe there is a built in firewall for that.

and on the control panel under windows firewall it says that is ON.

also i have McAfee SiteAdvisor on my browser. but i dont think that is a firewall.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

After the factory default reset, you did go back into the router and setup the forwarding, correct? If it still doesn't work, then try disabling Norton firewall and even temporarily uninstalling it, as it may be blocking the ports.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No doubt that Norton would be an issue. Disable the firewall portion if you can (don't know Norton enough to advise you on how)


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont wanna disable norton's firewall because it has protected me from harmful sites in the past and it will keep helping me. I am reluctant to disable it.

Jason08: what do i do about this:
"you did go back into the router and setup the forwarding, correct"

i dont think i did that


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do ipconfig to find out the default gateway, then try logging into the router.


----------



## vistajames (Feb 20, 2009)

i had the exact same problem, but my router had a option to disable it's firewall and then everything was working fine


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

urocksam5 said:


> i dont wanna disable norton's firewall because it has protected me from harmful sites in the past and it will keep helping me. I am reluctant to disable it.
> 
> Jason08: what do i do about this:
> "you did go back into the router and setup the forwarding, correct"
> ...


if you reconfigure the router and still can't host, then I would recommend disabling it for troubleshooting purposes. If we find out that it is Norton, then we can turn it back on and see how we need to configure it.

If you dont want to do that, then I cant help further.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

vistajames said:


> i had the exact same problem, but my router had a option to disable it's firewall and then everything was working fine


 That will probably only work if there is only 1 computer behind the router. Is your computer the only PC using the router?


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

No there are 2 PC Laptops using the network and 2 Mac Desktops.

I went back in and typed my Default Gateway into Firefox again and it did not work after the paper clip.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Then one of two things may need to be done.

1. Try disabling/uninstalling Norton temporarily, while trying to see what works.
2. Might be time to buy another MAC-supported router.

EDIT: Do you have a seperate modem? Or is the airport extreme a modem/router combo? If you have another modem, you could try connecting your computer directly to it and try hosting the game.


----------



## urocksam5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I will try disabling the Firewall tomorrow or so, and the Airport is a combination router and modem.


----------

